# Converting a Foreign Driving Licence (UK) into a Filipino Driving Licence



## Scoot65 (Jan 5, 2014)

Hello guys! If everything goes to plan, I hope to be going back to the Philippines in October of this year and plan to do 6 or 7 months in Phils and 6 or 5 months in UK. At least for the next couple of years. 

I'm aware that a foreign driving licence is only valid for 90 days in the Philippines. I'd like to get or convert my UK driving licence into a Filipino licence if possible.

I'll be entering the Philippines with my wife and hopefully I'll be given upon arrival a 12 months Balikbayan Visa.

What is the procedure to do this and what documents / other paperwork are required? Also my UK driving licence covers cars and motorcycles and I'd like to have these categories on the Filipino licence.

Many thanks,


----------



## Nate5182 (Sep 8, 2020)

I think you have to wait until you’ve been here for 90 days to start the process. It’s pretty straight forward, you just need to wade through the bureaucracy. You can find the requirements here.






License and Permit


Land Transportation Office, a front line government agency showcasing fast and efficient public service for a progressive land transport sector.




lto.gov.ph





My motorcycle endorsement from my US license was also included my Philippines license.


----------



## Scoot65 (Jan 5, 2014)

Nate5182 said:


> I think you have to wait until you’ve been here for 90 days to start the process. It’s pretty straight forward, you just need to wade through the bureaucracy. You can find the requirements here.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Many thanks for the reply and for the link to the relevant LTO website page. Very much appreciated! Doesn't sound too daunting........ I wonder what the practical examination (for people coming from right hand drive countries) consists of???

Thanks again!


----------



## amcan13 (Sep 28, 2021)

I just got my US license converted. I didn't have to do much but sit and wait mostly. It was a very time consuming process. Take water and snacks. There was also the medical certificate requirement. Get that before you go into LTO. There are a bunch of little offices around the LTO that sell this certificate. It was 400 peso for me. I think it was supposed to be a eye test of sorts but they didn't really do the tests I assume because I had a valid foreign license.
Be careful filling out the application. The check boxes are small and not aligned to text. I ended up with black eyes (I checked blue) and the glasses requirement missing (also checked).
I will get it fixed in four years when I renew, I didn't have the patience to go and sit for another afternoon. 
The process includes a lot more finger printing than in US and even bloodtype on license. It is a very good collection of your information for the government.


----------



## Nate5182 (Sep 8, 2020)

amcan13 said:


> I think it was supposed to be a eye test of sorts but they didn't really do the tests I assume because I had a valid foreign license.


No, it’s because they don’t really care. It’s just a box they need to tick




amcan13 said:


> Be careful filling out the application. The check boxes are small and not aligned to text. I ended up with black eyes (I checked blue) and the glasses requirement missing (also checked).


I also ended up with black eyes instead of blue. I think they are just so use to putting black they just skip over it.


----------



## Gary D (Oct 28, 2013)

Scoot65 said:


> Many thanks for the reply and for the link to the relevant LTO website page. Very much appreciated! Doesn't sound too daunting........ I wonder what the practical examination (for people coming from right hand drive countries) consists of???
> 
> Thanks again!


There's no practical exam, it's an online quiz. As a balikbayan you should qualify for a licence you just need to be in country for 1 month. They automatically added my motorbike from my UK licence but it wouldn't hurt to ask.


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

Scoot65 said:


> Many thanks for the reply and for the link to the relevant LTO website page. Very much appreciated! Doesn't sound too daunting........ I wonder what the practical examination (for people coming from right hand drive countries) consists of???
> 
> Thanks again!


You'll need your passport and keep your plane ticket handy it was a requirement when I got my Philippine Drivers License in 2010. The LTO makes copies of your passport, plane ticket ect... And everything else that amcan13/Gary mentioned.


----------



## Scoot65 (Jan 5, 2014)

Thanks for the replies everyone. Great info!

Since my initial post, I've been watching a few YouTube videos on the subject and a couple of them have said (as has been said here) that you need to be in country at least a month at the time of applying and you also require, at the time of application, to have a visa with at least 12 months left to run..... so in effect at least 13 months visa in total....... Hopefully that last requirement is not always followed so strictly by individual LTO offices.

Thanks again!


----------



## amcan13 (Sep 28, 2021)

I used the balikbyan visa with no issues. They needed me to provide photo copies of passport and driver's license. I waited 90 days but that seems to be a personal choice. They ask if you want to be an organ donor so think about that. I was not a fan of the picture but I guess I look that way. 
It was nice that you leave with the actual card and don't have to wait for it in the mail.


----------



## Gary D (Oct 28, 2013)

Scoot65 said:


> Thanks for the replies everyone. Great info!
> 
> Since my initial post, I've been watching a few YouTube videos on the subject and a couple of them have said (as has been said here) that you need to be in country at least a month at the time of applying and you also require, at the time of application, to have a visa with at least 12 months left to run..... so in effect at least 13 months visa in total....... Hopefully that last requirement is not always followed so strictly by individual LTO offices.
> 
> Thanks again!


13 months was the initial big change but it was reduced to1+ 6 months around a year ago.


----------



## Scoot65 (Jan 5, 2014)

Thanks again for the replies. Looks like I'll be OK with my balikbayan visa. 

After many years of visiting the Philippines and always wishing I could be living there long-term, my situation in the UK has changed (my elderly Dad passed away recently) I'm now actually able to make the move. It does currently seem a little surreal that I'm now able to actually plan a long-term move to the Philippines......... My wife and I intend to leave our jobs at the end of September and fly to the Philippines in the last week of October / first week of November.


----------



## sebaldus.design (8 mo ago)

Scoot65 said:


> Hello guys! If everything goes to plan, I hope to be going back to the Philippines in October of this year and plan to do 6 or 7 months in Phils and 6 or 5 months in UK. At least for the next couple of years.
> 
> I'm aware that a foreign driving licence is only valid for 90 days in the Philippines. I'd like to get or convert my UK driving licence into a Filipino licence if possible.
> 
> ...








License and Permit


Land Transportation Office, a front line government agency showcasing fast and efficient public service for a progressive land transport sector.




lto.gov.ph


----------



## sebaldus.design (8 mo ago)

Scoot65 said:


> Thanks for the replies everyone. Great info!
> 
> Since my initial post, I've been watching a few YouTube videos on the subject and a couple of them have said (as has been said here) that you need to be in country at least a month at the time of applying and you also require, at the time of application, to have a visa with at least 12 months left to run..... so in effect at least 13 months visa in total....... Hopefully that last requirement is not always followed so strictly by individual LTO offices.
> 
> Thanks again!


3 months visa is requirements for convert a foreign licenses to pinoy licenses
But you need a internasjonale licenses for convert....both uk licenses and internasjonale licenses 






License and Permit


Land Transportation Office, a front line government agency showcasing fast and efficient public service for a progressive land transport sector.




lto.gov.ph


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

sebaldus.design said:


> 3 months visa is requirements for convert a foreign licenses to pinoy licenses
> But you need a internasjonale licenses for convert....both uk licenses and internasjonale licenses
> 
> 
> ...


Welcome to the forum Sebaldus and thank you for the LTO link, sent you a PM.

The feedback I got from our fellow Expats is... Please do not get this so-called International driver's license, it's been a long time since we talked about the International driver's License from what I remember this International Drivers License didn't work out so well but I can't find the thread on this, here's another thread about the Drivers license.

Existing but older thread on obtaining the Drivers License Drivers license update thread


----------



## amcan13 (Sep 28, 2021)

The international drivers license seems more for those not in English. I would not waste the time or money on the international. You still only get 90 day before you need to get Philippines license. So why bother. I used my California license and it worked fine for identification in a bank when i needed a second one before I got my Philippines ID.


----------



## fmartin_gila (May 15, 2011)

I just renewed my Philippine Driver License in March (3rd renewal). On completion of the process, the lady informed me that they are now directed to not issue the plastic directly/immediately to foreign nationals but were required to mail it to the address given on the application (which is the address printed on the license). The receipt given will serve as a temporary license until the actual plastic is in hand. The plastic license was hand delivered by a Philpost courier directly to me at my gate 3 days later. As I remember, I had to sign for it. 

Must have been some under the counter or shady business going on for them to require this.

The good part is the new license is now good for TEN years.

This was accomplished at the new LTO Office in Festive Walk mall in Iloilo.

Fred


----------



## Gary D (Oct 28, 2013)

fmartin_gila said:


> I just renewed my Philippine Driver License in March (3rd renewal). On completion of the process, the lady informed me that they are now directed to not issue the plastic directly/immediately to foreign nationals but were required to mail it to the address given on the application (which is the address printed on the license). The receipt given will serve as a temporary license until the actual plastic is in hand. The plastic license was hand delivered by a Philpost courier directly to me at my gate 3 days later. As I remember, I had to sign for it.
> 
> Must have been some under the counter or shady business going on for them to require this.
> 
> ...


Shady business at the LTO, nar wont hear of it.


----------



## Scoot65 (Jan 5, 2014)

Again, many thanks for the replies. 
Interesting point the poster fmarten_gila raises regarding the LTO not immediately issuing plastic licences to foreigners.

Regarding the Foreign Driving Permit, I usually get one issues by my motoring breakdown / recovery organisation here in the UK the cost is £8 ($10) so not a great fortune. However, I think this time, I'll just have my UK driving licence and apply for a conversion a the LTO


----------



## art1946 (Nov 30, 2017)

I didn't know anybody there had driver license, since the way they drive. hahahaha 

art


----------



## Gary D (Oct 28, 2013)

art1946 said:


> I didn't know anybody there had driver license, since the way they drive. hahahaha
> 
> art


That's because they don't have to show any amount of ability to buy a licence


----------



## art1946 (Nov 30, 2017)

Gary

When I lived there I had to watch or I would get run over. I learned never to walk across a street going through an alley. hahahahah

art


----------



## Lunkan (Aug 28, 2020)

Gary D said:


> That's because they don't have to show any amount of ability to buy a licence


 They dont need to buy a licence, the test is very simple. At least earlier at Samar. No DRIVING at all in the test, just medical and theoretical. A Filipina I knew had a legal got drivers licence without EVER had driven any car! 🤣


----------



## Gary D (Oct 28, 2013)

Lunkan said:


> They dont need to buy a licence, the test is very simple. At least earlier at Samar. No DRIVING at all in the test, just medical and theoretical. A Filipina I knew had a legal got drivers licence without EVER had driven any car! 🤣


A theory test would be far more daunting than a driving test for a surprising number of filipinos and don't forget the theory test has only been in place for less than a year. It was 2 1/2 years ago when we bought our licences.


----------



## Lunkan (Aug 28, 2020)

Gary D said:


> A theory test would be far more daunting than a driving test for a surprising number of filipinos and don't forget the theory test has only been in place for less than a year. It was 2 1/2 years ago when we bought our licences.


Not sure if there are/have been local differences 
OR if the differences depended of she at Samar got hers earlier than an other at Bohol. Driving test at Bohol not at Samar. Both were before Duterte became president.

Why do you say "bought" your driver licence? If not cheating bribing then I would say "geting" 

.


----------



## Gary D (Oct 28, 2013)

Lunkan said:


> Why do you say "bought" your driver licence? If not cheating bribing then I would say "geting"


 It was during the time you required 12 months of visa so being on a balikbayan I wouldn't qualify, so it was a brown envelope. I know a filipina with a driving licence who has never driven a car in her life


----------



## Manitoba (Jun 25, 2014)

If you are doing the conversion in Manila, only the LTO in QC does them.

I had all my documents in order was there when they opened in the morning and in and out with my plastic card in less than an hour.

Easy.


----------



## lefties43332 (Oct 21, 2012)

I took my test in QC in 2008 wasnt hard.


----------

